# Major Poaching Ring in St. Clair County



## Great90wt (Jan 5, 2007)

I agree. Permanent revocation of all hunting priveleges should have been done. Of course, with shooting pets and livestock, the probably shouldn't be allowed to carry firearms either. Total lack of responsibility there.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Anyone know what judge heard the cases?
The CO's in SCC have their hands full and you can help them by
taking pictures, finding out names, license plate numbers and any other information, etc.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Not sure about anyone else, but I did some really bone-headed things when I was younger. These things do not bear repeating, and it is safe to assume I would never do them again; but for whatever reason, they seemed like good things to do at the time. And I got caught doing some things, and I paid my penalties for what I did when I got caught. 

I also can remember that $3,000 might as well be $30,000 or $300,000, when I was that age. Of course that was a long time ago, so everything is relative. BUT the point I am trying to get to is that these kids did something stupid and wrong. They got caught, and admitted to their guilt. A punishment was meted out, and now they are accountable to repay their debts. That seems like enough money to teach someone that age a lesson. I imagine that their hunting privileges have been revoked; at least for awhile. Plus, the crime will stay on their criminal records forever. 

I think that if any of these guys is convicted of a crime against fish or game in MI ever again, that the book should be thrown at them. But for now, fines and a criminal record seems appropriate. I think they should have to pay to replace a cow, and family pets if they did kill those things. And they should be forced to make a public apology to anyone whose cow or pets were killed.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

The $3000 fine will probably be paid by their parents.

They didn't follow the hunting rules in the first place so...I don't think banning them from hunting for the next 3 years is gonna do anything.

Attend Hunter safety classes? Won't do a damm thing unless they have to wear signs around their necks that say, "I POACHED A BUNCH OF DEER."

IMHO, I think these idiots commited two felonies: illegal discharge of firearm AND using a motor vehicle while in the act of committing a felony. Two charges that should carry jail time.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Should have been some jail time. I had a case where two fine young senior high schools student spray painted a new school and were caught. Parents offered to pay until they found out damage was $27,000. At that time they said they would not pay and wanted insurance to pay. Insurance paid but had to file charges against both youth. Parents were pissed that by filing charges it would mess up their college scholarship money. Parents played it out the the insurance company and school district were the bad guys and the boys were the victims. Whats learned!!!


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Well they won't fine them for every single deer thats the way it works. I was robbed in college at gunpoint and a firearm charge like that is a mandatory 2 year jail term. Well the guys robbed over a dozen that night but they still had only 2 years for that charge even though they did it 12 times. They serve all at once concurrently. Sucks for sure I mean that sends the message that if you paoch one you might as well keep goin cuz the punishment is the same no mater how many you poach really a shame IMO. How much meat you figured was wasted on 60 plus deer shot for fun not sport? These guys shoulda been in prison a few years if a deer is worth even $1,500 to the state thats still over $30,000 in restitution we will never see paid back:sad: 

Ganzer


----------



## Slenky (Feb 11, 2003)

Where did they learn such behavoir? Do you think they learned about poaching on their own? Maybe the LEO's should be checking into the parents activities.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Blame it all on the county prosecutor, he or she is the one that cut the deal and chose not to prosecute for animal cruelty or malicious destruction of property. Judge sentences the defendants but usualy based on reccomendatons from the prosecutor and probation department. I agree that anyone that stupid should have recieved some jail time. that is just idiotic behavior, lack of punishment sets an example for every other poacher to follow. Watch out for the cat shooter, they usually turn into molesters or violent criminals.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

60 deer? This is a case of the prosecuter aiding the criminals. He gets a conviction for a couple of deer, a little star on his resume, and leaves the criminals with 58 deer profit. Not uncommon.

Recently it was reported in the news that the life member that puts on the kids fishing contest of the White Lake Area Sportfishing Association was convicted of shooting a deer with rifle in archery season and paid $1800 restitution and two years loss hunting. Great role model of the club.  

58 deer X $1800 each would pay for two COs for a year.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

6 charged with illegally taking deer
'Poaching ring' used lights to attract animals
http://www.thetimesherald.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070301/NEWS01/703010309/1002

DNR: Michigan Deer poaching ring busted
http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070301/UPDATE/703010442/1003


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

unclecbass said:


> Blame it all on the county prosecutor, he or she is the one that cut the deal and chose not to prosecute for animal cruelty or malicious destruction of property. Judge sentences the defendants but usualy based on reccomendatons from the prosecutor and probation department. I agree that anyone that stupid should have recieved some jail time. that is just idiotic behavior, lack of punishment sets an example for every other poacher to follow. Watch out for the cat shooter, they usually turn into molesters or violent criminals.


 


Not sure of your generalization there but I know plenty of people who shoot cats and they are very good people indeed. Cats should be kept indoors and they will not get shot. Cats destroy more gamebirds than hawks owls fox and coyote 

Ganzer


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

that as*((__) judge and p.a. should be tried for stupidity. and the violators should have been sentenced to jail time or serve your country for 4 years in the armed services, seeing how they like to shoot. i think iraq would be an option! just my 2 cents worth!


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I'm not sure what to think of the PA. When PA Mike Wendling was asked about the case on Wednesday he stated he had no information to make a comment????

Did he not even get involved in this? Did he pawn this off to an A.P.A.?

Still haven't heard who prosecuted and who the judge was.


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

he was not the prosecutor. they have many of them up there at the courthouse. one kid got scared and said they killed that many deer. they did not get caught with anyhthing. thats how they worked the deal out.


----------

